# confused between creative t6100(5.1) and intex it 5450 fm(5.1)



## shivsrivastava19 (Feb 19, 2012)

i want to purchase a 5.1 speaker setup for my lenovo ideapad z560 and i have selected two of the setups:
1.creative inspire t6100
2.intex it 5450fm
now i am bit cofused that whether i shud choose intex or creative as intex it 5450 is offering wireless remote fm sd card slots facility while creative t6100
does not and the overall sound output of intex is 130 watts but of creative its only 76 watts but the satellites speakers of creative are of 8 watts each and that of intex are just 5 watts,but the subwoofer of intex is of 30 watts but of creative it is just 26 watts,so plzzz tellme whether i shud go for intex or creative if i choose intex will it perform yless because its satellite speakers are just of 5 watts but its overall output is 130 watts,help me what to choose and what about the bass of intex?


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 20, 2012)

you can go with F&D F6000 they are great 5.1 speakers under 6k great for 6 k

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoG5GIs1Jjk

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKJ9zQeq-TA


----------



## mang (Apr 6, 2012)

When considering for new speakers Satellite speakers should also be given equal attention coz these days most manufacturers place so much stress on the bass subwoofer stuff which overpower the midrange and high that is not very good for quality music, extreme bass is only good for party music & hip hip types only.


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2012)

+1 for creative inspire t6100


----------



## pramudit (Apr 7, 2012)

buy creative, you will get better sound quality....


----------

